# Supermarkets says "Stop drinking Vodka to support Ukraine"



## ital (Mar 6, 2022)

https://www.bbc.com/news/business-60621332

*"Sainsbury's, Aldi, Asda and Waitrose have all announced they will axe Russian products amid the war in Ukraine."*

If that isn't some of the most NPC like behavior designed to pander and get free advertising I don't know what is. Thanks to the trigger happy mods for not only closing my other thread before anyone could reply but also removing previous comments highlighting the nature of this fakeness.  In case you doubt the intent:

*"Sainsbury's said it would also change the name of chicken Kiev to "chicken Kyiv" to match the Ukrainian spelling of the capital."



*
Don't you suckers see what is going on here? Or are you too busy caught up Supporting the Current Thing as programmed by the media?


----------



## JaapDaniels (Mar 6, 2022)

There are 2 things i know of business:

War  is great for business!
peace is great for business!
In that order.


----------



## Milenko (Mar 6, 2022)

All your posts from now on have to not use the letters S, I, A, R or U otherwise you're not being supportive

Starting now


----------



## ital (Mar 6, 2022)

JaapDaniels said:


> There are 2 things i know of business:
> 
> War  is great for business!
> peace is great for business!
> In that order.


Its so strange how clueless people are to these shennanigans and stand there happily cheerleading whilst doing exactly what the marketing firms want them to do. I questioned the donations some firms were making then issuing press releases in another thread only to find my posts wiped off the record, quick smart.

Makes you think. Which is apparently what they don't want.

Bet you ain't going to see anyone doing the same for Russian made crude oil, refined petrol, gold and coal are they? Bet you won't see the useless eaters even make the link either.



Milenko said:


> All your posts from now on have to not use the letters S, I, A, R or U otherwise you're not being supportive
> 
> Starting now



*f th** w** b*o*dc**t on the new* be*t bel*eve we'd *ee lot* of people on he*e *nd *oc**l med** *h***ng me***ge* th*t look j**t l*ke th**.

I'm quite certain that most people are NPCs and things like this prove it.


----------



## ghjfdtg (Mar 6, 2022)

I literally don't see the problem other than the obvious marketing stunt. Showing solidarity is usually a good thing.


----------



## ital (Mar 6, 2022)

ghjfdtg said:


> I literally don't see the problem other than the obvious marketing stunt. Showing solidarity is usually a good thing.



The problem is is that its an obvious marketing stunt under the guise of showing solidarity. Notice not one of them stopped buying petrol from Russia and do the math. 

Supporting them makes you a sucker who fell for the trick.


----------



## ghjfdtg (Mar 6, 2022)

I don't buy stuff just because it has been renamed abusing the situation. I find it more troubling companies like shell buy high amounts of russian oil cheaply now. I would definitely boycott them.


----------



## ital (Mar 6, 2022)

Exactly. People fall for the scam and think their laptop activism and general NPC levels of awareness actually change/help the situation when in reality it makes it worse as they ignore the bigger picture thanks to looking via the corporate lens. 

Look how quickly your opinion flipped when it was pointed out whereas without me saying it you'd have kept on cheerleading without a second thought.


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 6, 2022)

I don't really get the point here. 

Yes, you're right that this isn't doing much (or at all). Plenty of governments are ready for a full on embargo or a no fly zone, both of which will hinder the import /export of goods in a much larger scale. Jumping in and 'boycotting' isn't doing much. 

The thing is... While it's easy to dismiss as npc behavior (i gotta remember that one ), it's not hurting anyone either....unless you spend more attention to it than it deserves. Like in a thread about it. 
... Or morons ascribing to posting in it, this increasing the awareness. 

... Oops.


----------



## ital (Mar 6, 2022)

If you don't get the point think a little harder because if there wasn't one I wouldn't have made a thread. 

The more you know, the better choices you can make, the more aware you are. 

The more you accept the sheen of surface level imagery the easier you are to manipulate and engage in behaviors that may not be in your best interests. 

Saying "its not hurting anyone" highlights your ignorance because its actually directly benefiting corporate interests via the use of blatant manipulation that most simply miss and instead cheerlead along with.

Increasing the awareness of this process is a good thing,


----------



## Valwinz (Mar 6, 2022)

the stupidity continues


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Mar 6, 2022)

I don't drink, but if I did, I'd pick up some vodka to troll people online lol


----------



## Marc_LFD (Mar 7, 2022)

Not drinking vodka means you support a country? That's really a stretch. Furthermore, a lot of vodka made isn't even made in Russia, but in U.K. and so on, so they're shelving their own products.

I personally don't drink alcohol or smoke because I care about my health, not politics.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 7, 2022)

They're taking Russian vodka off shelves, they don't care if you want to buy vodka imported from elsewhere.  Besides, even as a non-connoisseur, I know that Polish vodka tastes better.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 8, 2022)

I don’t know about the rest of the world but I do know that most of the popular brands are made in the States. I used to actually live right now brewery of a super popular alcohol brand in the Midwest (I won’t disclose due to privacy reasons.)  I’ve only ever found real Russian imports at an international market and they weren’t any of the common nor popular brands. I can’t really say what it’s like elsewhere though.


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 8, 2022)

Less than 1% of the vodka consumed here is russian made, but keep patting yourself on the back while you dump all the vodka you already paid for down the drain while you post it on twitter for likes and pretend like you are making a difference.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Mar 8, 2022)

ital said:


> "Sainsbury's said it would also change the name of chicken Kiev to "chicken Kyiv" to match the Ukrainian spelling of the capital."


Who gives a shit about spelling? This feels like virtue signalling.

There's a reason companies should not get political, and it's because of ridiculous bullshit like this.


----------



## Xzi (Mar 8, 2022)

Joe88 said:


> Less than 1% of the vodka consumed here is russian made, but keep patting yourself on the back while you dump all the vodka you already paid for down the drain while you post it on twitter for likes and pretend like you are making a difference.


I mean, if you own a liquor store, then that is pretty much the biggest impact you could possibly have.  Better than just changing your Twitter pfp, at least.  Gotta use whatever tools you have at your disposal.


----------

